# Keyboard per MIDI-USB an Pc anschliessen



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Dezember 2011)

hey Leute, mein vater möchte sein keyboard mit einem midi.usb adapter an seinen pc anschliessen, um somit mit deinem Musikprogramm das Keyboard aufnehmen zu können.

doch irgendwie merkt der pc nicht, dass das keyboard angeschlossen ist.

habt ihr irgendwelche ideen wie ich das problem lösen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Also erstmal: der PC kann gar nicht merken, dass da was angeschlossen wird, weil MIDI eine standarddisierte Kommunikations"sprache" für Musikgeräte ist, auf die ein passendes Programm einfach zurückgreift, um Noten (KEINEN Ton) an ein Keyboard zu senden oder zu empfangen. Das ist aber keine Datenschnittstelle im typischen USB-Sinne mit "Treibern" und "Erkennen" von Geräten, sondern das Programm nimmt einfach das, was bei Midi ankommt auf, sofern da was ankommt. Und wenn da nix ankommt, wird halt nix aufgenommen. 

Er wird mit dem Keyboard lediglich Noten-"Events" aufnehmen oder empfangen können mit Hilfe einer sogenannten "Sequenzersoftware", mit denen man Songs quasi Notenblatt-Artig komponiere, erstellen, speichern und abspielen kann, aber eben anhand von Noten. Er wird aber per nicht per MIDI aber den Ton aufnehmen können. Für den Ton muss er einfach nur den Audioausgang (zB Kopfhörerausgang, wenn es keinen "richtigen" Audioout gibt) mit dem LineIn der Soundkarte verbinden. Einfach ein Kabel nehmen, was am einen Ende in den Audioausgang des Keyboards passt und am anderen Ende halt bei den typischen Onboardsound/Consumersoundkarten einen 3,5mm-Stecker für die Soundkarte. 

Wenn man es per Audiokabel verbindet, wird aber auch nichts "erkannt", sondern das ist genau wie bei MIDI: am LineIn kommt der Sound einfach an, und das Aufnahme-Tool nimmt einfach das auf, was am LineIn ankommt (muss man halt in den Optionen für die Aufnahme als Quelle einstellen), oder es ist halt "stille", wenn da nix ankommt. Bei manchen Soundkarten/Chips wird halt erkannt, DASS "irgendwas" angesteckt wurde, was aber an sich nicht nötig ist, um etwas aufzunehmen. Welches Programm hat er denn benutzt?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Dezember 2011)

ja ok. er will auch keinen ton aufnehmen, sondern wirklich nur die Noten.

Die Noten will er mit dem Programm Finale 2005 verwenden


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Dezember 2011)

Und was für nen Keyboard isses ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Okay, aber auch da wird ein Keyboard nicht "erkannt". Du musst im Programm erstmal in den Midi-Optionen das USB-Midi-Interface aussuchen als Standardgerät, das kann man sicher irgendwo einstellen. Und dann hat das Programm nehm ich mal an eine Art virtuelles Klavier oder so was, welches dann die Töne abspielt, je nach dem welche Taste des Keyboards man drückt - oder? man muss ja auch irgendwie hören, was man spielt. Bei richtigen Sequenzerpgorammen, mit denen man Songs erstellt, die aus mehreren "Notenspuren" für mehrere Instrumente bestehen, gibt es da auch ein Fenster mit Start/Stop/Pause, und da oder irgendwo am Rand ist auch eine "Pegelanzeige" - wenn man am Keyboard was drückt, dann leuchtet die auf - somit weiß man, dass das Programm grundsätzlich MIDI vom Keyboard registriert. Wenn das schonmal der Fall ist, es aber trotzdem nichts aufnimmt, muss man mal in den Optionen schauen. Manchmal hat man nur den MidiOut statt dem In ausgewählt oder so.



ps: es gibt natürlich schon manche Snythies und keyboards, die von manchen solcher Programmen "erkannt" werden. Das dient aber nur dazu, weitere Optionen einfacher auch am PC zu nutzen wie zum Beispiel, dass Du am PC schon sehen und auswählen kannst, welche "Soundbank" beim Keyboard geladen werden soll, also welches Instrumentenset. Das ist aber auf keinen Fall nötig, nur um die Notendaten zu empfangen und zu senden.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Dezember 2011)

das keyboard ist ein yamaha psr 540


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab woanders noch diese Tipps gesehen:

_1: ist an der Rückseite des PSR540 der Schalter "Host Select" auf MIDI gesetzt? 
2: ist der PSR540 im "Style Mode" oder im "Song Mode"? Es könnte ja sein dass nur im "Songmode" das gespielte zum Midi-Out gesendet wird. 
3: ist im Menu MIDI, TX eingestellt?_

Und check auch mal, ob das Programm zB auf Midi-Kanal 9 eingestellt ist, das Keyboard aber auf Kanal zB 1 sendet.


----------

